# National-anthem-like moments in classical music



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

The ones struck me as such the most:

Finale of Giordano's Andrea Chénier, from "La nostra morte è il trionfo dell'amor" to "Il rullo dei tamburi annuncia l'arrivo della carretta"

Introduction of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1, mvt.1, tutti in particular


What are the ones struck you?


p.s. By saying national-anthem-like, I mean resembling the majesty, grandeur, and patriotic fervor of national anthems.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

The Finlandia hymn?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Elgar's P&C march "Land of hope and glory".


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

this one is already a national anthem . Haydn ist über alles!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Isn't there some bit of Haydn where he plays the German anthem? And a bit of Smetena where he plays the Israel one? And a bit of Beethoven where he plays the British one?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Fenestella said:


> p.s. By saying national-anthem-like, I mean resembling the majesty, grandeur, and patriotic fervor of national anthems.


Oh, I see. In the central section of Chopin Op 48/1 there's an anthemic theme which is similarly attacked by pianistic bombs and gunfire. It's got to mean something, that. If you can find it there's a really special live performance by Alexis Weissenberg on Haensler.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The final section of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition as orchestrated by Ravel. The Great Gate of Kiev.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Some quite obvious stuff, Sibelius Finlandia, Elgar`s five Pomp and Circumstance Marches, Thomas Arne`s Rule Britannia, Walton`s Crown Imperial, Holst's Júpiter from the Planets, Parry`s Jerusalem (if sang loud enough). The British seem to be quite good at this.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

When Nixon et al get off the plane in act 1 of Nixon in China.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Stockhausen: Hymnen. When I become dictator of a country, that will be the national anthem and I will require that all people remain standing for its entire two-hour length whenever it is played.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, Grieg wrote a short piano piece called _National Song_ that I played once. And the main theme of the fourth movement of Beethoven's Ninth is vaguely national-anthem like.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, everyone stands up for the "Hallelujah" chorus.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Alexander Glazunov's* Triumphal March, using the "Battle Hymn of the Republic" theme throughout. A thoroughly enjoyable, ingenious work.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

_Alexander's Entry intro Pskov_ from Alexander Nevsky by Prokofiev. It's basically like a big, heavy, slighty modernist national anthem (except for some of the faster middle section). The choir doesn't hurt either, I guess.


----------

